# 4 Handle Faucet



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that photoshopped or something?:laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope. The real deal.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Is that photoshopped or something?:laughing:
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty



Nope, two for tub, two for shower. 

There are five handle units around here, the bottom valve has three and the upper has two. The middle bottom valve controls the linkage to let the water out of the tub. The five handle units around here have the spout below the water line of the tub right where the trip lever/overflow is on modern tubs.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How old do you think that is biz?

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I see a lot of those in some of Seattle's older neighborhoods.

Most of the ones I see were made by Central Brass.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I like the future plugs. The possibilities are endless!:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nope, two for tub, two for shower.
> 
> There are five handle units around here, the bottom valve has three and the upper has two. The middle bottom valve controls the linkage to let the water out of the tub. The five handle units around here have the spout below the water line of the tub right where the trip lever/overflow is on modern tubs.


used to see those in western suburbs of Chicago. Usually a Crane even Chi-Fau-Co. Most were prolly 50-60 yrs old and still repairable, which was good because the tile walls were as good as the day they were installed. Lath, mortar and metal screen and usually 1 1/2" - 2" thick.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice faucet. I miss working on those. When all my work was isolated to old town I used to work on a bunch of cool stuff like that. It's a shame there's not much of it left. That thing has probably been there since the late 40's and it still works perfectly.. Maybe a little grease and graphite packing... Everything was polished nickel until early 40's when chrome came in. 

Send it my way I'll re chrome and rebuild it and put it in my house!


Great pic biz! Gets me all jazzed up!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

1950's biz?? I bet you cut into a wall and find newspaper as a wall filler.
Kohler?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> 1950's biz??* I bet you cut into a wall and find newspaper as a wall filler.*
> Kohler?



And sand paper in the handle where it fits on to the stem:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

They still sell them here for shower/bath combo...they are called a Trombone set


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> They still sell them here for shower/bath combo...they are called a Trombone set


Do you have to make anti-scald provisions?

I would have to install an auxiliary pressure balancing valve if I installed one on a new install.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

After a beer or 6 my faucet looks exactly like that one!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Do you have to make anti-scald provisions?
> 
> I would have to install an auxiliary pressure balancing valve if I installed one on a new install.


All hot lines except kitchen and laundry are tempered


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I've seen a lot of those. The lift up, or pull down diverter ended that laborious crap.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Those units are making a comeback. Even with the all over body sprays.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> I like the future plugs. The possibilities are endless!:laughing:


Those taps are for air chambers in areas that required them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Those taps are for air chambers in areas that required them.


I think that was for water being fed from overhead.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I think that was for water being fed from overhead.


I agree. If you had air chambers up there then when u used the tub spout the air chambers would do no good cuz they would be valved off. Unless that valve has dual functions witch I doubt


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They need a way to machine the valve body back in the day. It was access for machining inside. They didnt have the fancy stuff like today.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They need a way to machine the valve body back in the day. It was access for machining inside. They didnt have the fancy stuff like today.


I never thought about that. Come to think of it, I have seen hundreds (maybe thousands) of valves tapped on top and bottom but the water was always fed from the bottom.

Makes sense RLP since even though there is 1/2"ip access, there are never unions on the top, only on the bottom.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

What do you want to bet it doesn't have the word China anywhere on it.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


 
This plumber lives here remodeled in the early 60's [not by me]
Built in 1922


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bill, what's that silver button/cover for between the tub handles?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Bill, what's that silver button/cover for between the tub handles?


That's where the handle that operated the old tub waste was located.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> That's where the handle that operated the old tub waste was located.


Ahh, ok. I got a call from the former RR franchise once who wanted me to "replace a bad trap" on a tub. I told him that I'd try to unstop it first and he insisted that it was going to have to be replaced. Turned out, all it was was the waste knob was down. The lady who lived in the house didn't know what it was and didn't know that she closed it, RR didn't know what it was nor that it was closed. The RR guy wasn't a newbie, he just had never seen one.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That's where the handle that operated the old tub waste was located.


The old cam style. I was able to still get parts for those up until about 10 or 12 years ago.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Bill, what's that silver button/cover for between the tub handles?


Presumption is old faucet was T/S 3 valve. Put in new A/S 2 handle that chrome was a cock hole cover -- Speakman Shower Valve added at that time. Why ??????????????????? Hell of a job there's only 12" behind that wall.


----------

